# My Hong Kong story - or - Are there any FAKE Canon lenses being sold?



## MJ (Aug 19, 2015)

Hello everyone,

Tonight I walked along the busy part of Nathan Road, Hong Kong and came across a small camera shop that offered a new non-grey market Canon 100-400 L IS II for approximately 6800 HK Dollars (=877 US Dollars) with a so-called "store-only warranty" for a period of 3 months(?) - _sounded kind of fishy to me_.

They apparently also sell a copy of the same lens for around 9800 HK Dollars (=1,160 US Dollars).
Both of these prices were _without_ tax, I was told, but the store does not give a tax free form and just deducted 20% off a higher price. - _sounded kind of shady to me_.

A working demo unit of the lens was on display, which I tested myself.

The sales staff was extremely rude and pushy to buy now but I got a really bad vibe, and the prices just seemed too good to be true.
Looking back I feel I made a good decision not to fall for this one, but wanted to ask 
*'ARE THERE ANY FAKE CANON (L) LENSES BEING PRODUCED AND SOLD?'*


----------



## IglooEater (Aug 19, 2015)

I would love to know the answer to that too, after the counterfeit iPhone 6 scam.

My guess is that a lens is a bit specialized to counterfeit, but who knows. 

If I could get my hands on one, I'd set it up in studio to test it side by side with a 'real' one, test optics and autofocus, examine both under a microscope to find differences, and, given the skillset, I'd disassemble them just to see.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Aug 19, 2015)

I think unlikely to be a fake lens.

But, it can be stolen, defective without warranty documentation, etc.


----------



## Dylan777 (Aug 19, 2015)

I wouldn't spend my money in "uncle bob" shops in Nathan Road or in Lady market etc...

Much prefer CanonPriceWatch, Street Price through authorized dealers


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 20, 2015)

I never, ever buy anything on Nathan Road.

If you want lenses or bodies go to a Fortress, their prices are good and if they do not have stock at one shop you can ask them to bring it in from another or you could just go to the other shop. They can also order in some lenses. The one in Central is one of the biggest and they nearly always have what you want, even when other shops do not have any.

There are some good independent camera shops in HK, but I stay well clear of Nathan Road. Ironically, the only time I am on Nathan Road is to visit Canon!

_*Hope you went to their official shop, where you can try everything out. Very, very cool.*_

As you said, if it sounds too good to be true, it most likely is. Not saying it is fake, but those shops target tourists (and tourists aren't generally around for long!).


----------



## Bennymiata (Aug 20, 2015)

After spending a lot of time there for work, I have to agree with expatinasia.
Stay away from shops on Nathan Rd, as their rents are huge and the salesmen are very pushy.

If you buy from Fortress, you may not get the absolute cheapest price, but it won't be far from it, and everything they sell is 100% genuine and they give you a genuine warranty (even if the camera has to be sent back to HK).

I love HK and have some good friends there, but I wouldn't want to bring up kids there, especially if they can't speak Cantonese.


----------



## Cosmicbug (Aug 20, 2015)

In Hong Kong..
Buy from BROADWAY or FORTRESS. Stay away from Nathan road especially those near the harbour.
There are a few reputable dealers too in Mong Kok too so get advice first.

Compared to the UK...The prices are lower. 
UK - legalised robbery perhaps!'


----------



## expatinasia (Aug 21, 2015)

Cosmicbug said:


> In Hong Kong..
> Buy from BROADWAY or FORTRESS. Stay away from Nathan road especially those near the harbour.
> There are a few reputable dealers too in Mong Kok too so get advice first.
> 
> ...



I much prefer Fortress to Broadway. Fortress is much better established and has more stock, and a lot more high-end items too.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 21, 2015)

MJ said:


> The sales staff was extremely rude and pushy to buy now



To me, this story stops right there. I would not care what they are selling or for what price.

A quick "thank you" and an even quicker exit


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Aug 21, 2015)

+1
Pushy sales staff = not interested!
Rude sales staff then I am quite happy to join in - I can be remarkably rude/insulting and would enjoy the exchange.

Buy from them - absolutely NOT!

There are plenty of knowledgeable/polite people out these who want your money, go chat with them.


----------



## CanadianInvestor (Aug 22, 2015)

Unless it is a made-to-measure suit, don't buy anything from the shopkeepers on Nathan Road, Kowloon. There are some fantastic company authorised dealers in HK and go them for advice, service and plenty of smiles even if you don't buy anything from them.

Good luck.


----------



## Otara (Aug 22, 2015)

From googling nathan road lens scam:

"Substitute scam is alive and well at Nathan Road, Tsim Sha Tsui, Kowloon. I went in to buy a Canon zoom lens, and was talked into trying a slightly more expensive Sigma by their ostensibly friendly staff - the one I tested was image stabilised and appeared to give a good image. After paying for it, they said they'd get a new one from the box rather than the display one. When I got back to the hotel I found the lens to be an earlier model without image stabilisation. I returned it to the shop and they said they only refund 2/3 of the purchase price. At least I'm only a little out of pocket, but felt bad about being scammed.

I attempted to report it to Consumer Council but the line was busy, and the web form didn't work with my browser. Anyhow - that's the first and last of my consumer shopping in HK - the reputable businesses will continue suffer as a consequence of unscrupulous dealers like this one, damaging Hong Kong's reputation."


Was my first thought given we have 1 and 2 lens of the model. Also:

http://ask-a-chinese-guy.blogspot.com.au/2010/06/china-scams-2.html


Otara


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 27, 2015)

Its always possible that some shady seller will sense that a customer will not recognize a fake, and will pull out a third party lens which has had a Canon decal or label stuck on it, and a fake Canon box.

A photographer would spot it easily. If you do not open the box and carefully check the contents and model, they it might just be a old model in a new model box. They know all the tricks, so buyer beware. Buy from reputable sellers.


----------



## dolina (Aug 27, 2015)

New Sankyo Camera Co Ltd

Shop G-19 Golden Mile Holiday Inn

50 Nathan Road, Kowloon, HONG KONG

Tel: +852-2367 0350, 2369 9491 Fax: +852-2739 2932

Email: [email protected]

Hours: 10:00 -- 20:00, Monday to Saturday

Look for Tony Leung. I and over a dozen friends and acquaintances buy from him. I used to buy most of my stuff from him before Canon became sensible and responsive.


----------

